# Vid’s 2019 Log



## Viduus (Feb 23, 2019)

Doing some house cleaning and starting and combining some of my recent posts into a 2019 log. Next phase and goal for this year is to add a decent amount of muscle and finally drop down into single digit BF%.

Link to my log from year one with a before & after: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/26424-Vids-2018-Log/page9#103

Rolled into the new year running my first cycle. 720mg/wk of Test Cyp. 

Received some great advice from POB, Jin and Automatondan but only listened to half of it - big mistake. Still ended up with decent results but the sides weren't the best. Aromatized like crazy and turned into a water buffalo. I gained 30 pounds and went from 170-200 in 10 weeks with my blood pressure going through the roof. After the water dropped off I've ended up at 185 and probably went up 2% on BF.

Photo from today:



I've decided to hand the car keys over to Dr. Frankenstein and let Jin advise my next few cycles. When I have a full pump, I'm starting to see a hint of where I want to go but I'm feeling the urge to make the next leap and finally get there. Time to step it up a bit.

Jin raised a good point and asked me to think of some realistic physiques I'd aspire to. The topic of actors came up and the only one that came to mind is Jason Mamoa but after thinking on it for a few days the only person that really stuck in my mind is our very own Trump. He has 50+ pounds on me so I definitely have my work cut out for me... have to aim high though!

We'll see what 2019 brings...


----------



## Trump (Feb 23, 2019)

Good luck on the coming year I am in for the ride. Also defo listen to Jin he has silently mentored me for the past year and is always on hand for any questions you have.

just read rest of your post, are you actually talking about me??? If you are I don’t think I have ever had such a compliment wow


----------



## Viduus (Feb 23, 2019)

Trump said:


> Good luck on the coming year I am in for the ride. Also defo listen to Jin he has silently mentored me for the past year and is always on hand for any questions you have.
> 
> just read rest of your post, are you actually talking about me??? If you are I don’t think I have ever had such a compliment wow



Yup, ironically it was before your reply to my 2018 thread. We’ll so what I can do...


----------



## Trump (Feb 23, 2019)

I am honoured and also 100% sure you will reach your targets



Viduus said:


> Yup, ironically it was before your reply to my 2018 thread. We’ll so what I can do...


----------



## bigdog (Feb 23, 2019)

Man crush going on up there^^^^^! Lmao... kidding! Kill it bro! Stay focused, listen to the vets helping you and let the cards fall where they may. Good luck!


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 23, 2019)

Seems like an odd choice but ok.  Honestly, I think you could attain Donald Trump's physique without any AAS at all.  Youll have to be dedicated in Mcdonalds though.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 23, 2019)

bigdog said:


> Man crush going on up there^^^^^! Lmao... kidding! Kill it bro! Stay focused, listen to the vets helping you and let the cards fall where they may. Good luck!



Felt the cheeseyness(sp?) was worth showing the respect for a fellow member. Great group of guys.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 23, 2019)

Awesome man!  looking forward to this.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 23, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Seems like an odd choice but ok.  Honestly, I think you could attain Donald Trump's physique without any AAS at all.  Youll have to be dedicated in Mcdonalds though.



- McDonalds and boobs... can’t deny that diet.

Edit: Pillars on a burritos and boobs binge as we speak...


----------



## BrotherJ (Feb 23, 2019)

Good luck - looking forward to watching your progress.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 7, 2019)

Well this one is a depressing update. I finally got my first DEXA scan since the end of October. Not even close to what I hoped for but it’s realistic.... and a good lesson to learn.

BF% went from 13% to 21%. I was WAY off the mark with that. 

3.4 lbs muscle
18.2 lbs fat

I think 

1) trying to bulk after a long diet is a large chunk of the issue. 

2) Not being strict enough on prepping meals even for a bulk. Didn’t control my calories enough. 

3) Kick ass chocolate milk. My wife started getting it delivered for our kids and I let myself drink it since I was relaxing my diet. I think that was the dagger that did it. The rest wasn’t to bad though I don’t know total calories.

Cardio time :/


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 7, 2019)

I can't keep up with your goals dear....are you bulking or now cutting? Just curious....


----------



## Viduus (Mar 7, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> I can't keep up with your goals dear....are you bulking or now cutting? Just curious....



Me either 

I hit my goal at the end of October so my original plan was to bulk between November and this month. So I was following the plan.... just not the right result in lean vs fat gains lol.

Cleaning up the mess now!


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 8, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Me either
> 
> I hit my goal at the end of October so my original plan was to bulk between November and this month. So I was following the plan.... just not the right result in lean vs fat gains lol.
> 
> Cleaning up the mess now!



lol....got it....I know you like being lean better...just stick to what you feel comfortable with...best results!!


----------

